# How do most of you dispose of your shingles after a tear off?



## PRS (Jun 28, 2010)

Do most rent a dumpster? I've ran into a problem with a home owner, We use dumpsters and the home owner wont let use put a dumpster on his brick paver drive way..... So I was wondering if any of you guys have used the boxxster? And what is your review on it? Im thinking of giving them a call, it looks like and interesting way of disposing of the shingles ect it seems to be a whole ordeal to save time and money not only is it a container system its a service they pick the shingles/containers up and recycle them. 

Thanks


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

We either use a dumpster or a company that hires out large trailers for rubbish disposal if the site is a difficult one.
When we put the dumpster on a flash drive like that, we put down a couple of pallets or some old plywood then the dumpster on top of that to stop any damage to the drive.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

We use dumpsters placed on plywood. If the home owner doesn't want that, the price goes up and I pay a laborer or two to wheelbarrow garbage to the dumpster on the street. Most of the villages around here won't let you place a dumpster on the street if there is a driveway.


----------



## PRS (Jun 28, 2010)

We'll i just pulled the trigger on a set of the boxxster's, because i did not want to deal with trying to find a local yard to take the shingles or get a permit to dump them! They handle the removal of the full containers and they recyle them. So they rented me 5x2 cubic yard contrainer's that I can place around the house and throw them right into the box's....... I will let you guys know what happens


----------



## RidgelineRoofing (Jun 29, 2010)

I've never heard of Boxxster, but from the website it looks like it is concentrated in Michigan. Seems like an interesting concept. 

We typically use dumpsters on a tear-off.


----------



## PRS (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I thougt I would post my experience with the boxxster system and it turned out very well. First thing was i went to my local roofing supply shop ABC and they had a few sets of the systems there. They gave me the run down which was very plain and simple you on fold the pastic sleeves and then lock them into a plastic palet, fill them up with the shingles and then they come and pick them up. It was great because it saved me 8 hours of paying a laboror to do the ground pick up, where I would have him on the ground picking the shingles up, In stead he helped with the tear off and then laying the new shingles it was great. No headache from the paranoid customer they picked them up next day which most dumpster companies always take there time on pick up..... So it saved time and labor and I will just let them deal with that so I dont have to even think about it!\

here is the photo's they sent me on pick up lol.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Dont have nothing like that up here where i live, but it would be a good sales thing if thay did,can ya throw everything in or do ya got to seperate stuff?


----------



## PRS (Jun 28, 2010)

Interloc said:


> Dont have nothing like that up here where i live, but it would be a good sales thing if thay did,can ya throw everything in or do ya got to seperate stuff?


 
I just threw everything in. He said they sort at the shop....


----------



## smi9999 (Jul 15, 2010)

What is the cost of this service?


----------



## PRS (Jun 28, 2010)

smi9999 said:


> What is the cost of this service?


 
$265 for everything rental and pick up and removal of the boxxster system


----------

